# Battlefield 3: Assault, Recon, Engineer und Support - Die Multiplayer-Klassen im Detail



## SebastianThoeing (24. Juni 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Battlefield 3: Assault, Recon, Engineer und Support - Die Multiplayer-Klassen im Detail* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Battlefield 3: Assault, Recon, Engineer und Support - Die Multiplayer-Klassen im Detail


----------



## Twyki (24. Juni 2011)

wtf? der assault ist nun der sani mit Assault rifle und der Support is der Sturmsoldat mit MG oo.. also im vergleich zu BFBC2

Edithe: also entweder stimmt das bild nicht (was ich nicht vermute Auch wenn es mich irgendwie irrietiert) oder eure News stimmt so nicht


----------



## Bulle1337 (24. Juni 2011)

Twyki schrieb:


> wtf? der assault ist nun der sani mit Assault rifle und der Support is der Sturmsoldat mit MG oo.. also im vergleich zu BFBC2
> 
> Edithe: also entweder stimmt das bild nicht (was ich nicht vermute Auch wenn es mich irgendwie irrietiert) oder eure News stimmt so nicht


 Jop, stimmt. News ist defintiv falsch, jedenfalls was den Supporter betrifft.

Assault ist also Sani (Gottseidank!) und der Supporter ist der Mun Mann. Ist doch perfekt, so muss das sein, wie in alter BF2 Manier. 
Hach freu ich mich schon. Der Assault sieht nämlich echt geil aus, der Scoper wird bestimmt auch funny werden und den Anti Tank werd ich auch mal ganz sicher spielen und wenn alles nichts hilft, kommt Mr. Rambo ins spiel......nah wayne, ich werd alle spielen. 

@Redaktion
Beim Supporter einfach statt Medi Kit---> Ammo Kit schreiben. 
Der Support ist neben einem M249 Maschinengewehr außerdem mit einem Ammo-Kit ausgerüstet

Hand zum Gruß
Bulle1337


----------



## beXs (24. Juni 2011)

also des bild is richtig , assault hat medi packs...suppport hat ammo packs.
die news is blos falsch geschrieben...


----------



## quaaaaaak (24. Juni 2011)

@Twyki
du hast schon recht, die news ist falsch, das was auf dem bild zu sehen ist, ist bereits bestätigt worden, mehrmals. aber was mir gerade auffällt, welches game mit wüsten setting hatten wir letztes jahr, wo der 
Assault/Riflemen eine m16, der engineer eine m4 hatte? ach ja dingens eh medal of honor, wenn ich mir die waffen designs anschaue geht das auch in die richtung von den veteran waffen dort.


----------



## maclilithhp (24. Juni 2011)

joa die news stimmt nicht ganz. support hat kein medi sondern ein mun kit. und der vergleich zu bad company hinkt. sinnvoller ist der vergleich mit bf2 und da ist die einzige änderung dass assualt und medi zusammengelegt wurde und das freut mich persönlich. war dort immer gern sani, nur die waffen waren bescheiden ^^


----------



## PostalDude83 (24. Juni 2011)

Ja nee, das stimmt schon so, wie es auf dem Bild zu sehen ist, da die Rollenverteilung, warum auch immer, etwas gedreht wurde.


----------



## getier (24. Juni 2011)

jo pc games hat das im bc2 rausch falsch hingesehen XD. der rifelman hat das medi kit und der supporter das mun pack


----------



## Bulle1337 (24. Juni 2011)

quaaaaaak schrieb:


> @Twyki
> du hast schon recht, die news ist falsch, das was auf dem bild zu sehen ist, ist bereits bestätigt worden, mehrmals. aber was mir gerade auffällt, welches game mit wüsten setting hatten wir letztes jahr, wo der
> Assault/Riflemen eine m16, der engineer eine m4 hatte? ach ja dingens eh medal of honor, wenn ich mir die waffen designs anschaue geht das auch in die richtung von den veteran waffen dort.


 
Apropos Wüsten Design....sollte es nicht noch andere Maps geben. Weil Wüstentarn im Dschungel wäre so leicht....unpraktisch. 
Mal hoffen, das die Jungs von Dice/EA noch andere Bilder von anderen Designs zeigen werden, z.B. Dschungel, Schnee etc.

Ich bete ja immernoch für eine weitere Klasse, dem Kampftaucher. So im Squad bestimmt endgeil.  

Hand zum Gruß
Bulle1337


----------



## NilsonNeo4 (24. Juni 2011)

Mhh, mal sehn. In BC2 war ich eig fast nur Sani, Engineer und Sniper liegt mir net und heilen mit MG war für mich Ideal. Mal sehn was mehr Spaß macht mim MG rumheizen oder heilen.

Aber im Grunde find sich die klassen gut, gut gebalanced etc.


----------



## Skyler93 (24. Juni 2011)

Hoffe der Sniper kann wieder so schön quickscopen wie in bfbc2, und das sie nonscope abschwächen (schiest viel zu präzise)


----------



## NilsonNeo4 (24. Juni 2011)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> Hoffe der Sniper kann wieder so schön quickscopen wie in bfbc2, und das sie nonscope abschwächen (schiest viel zu präzise)


 Letzens ham se gesagt, das de als Sniper nur ne Chanse hast was zu treffen wenn de das Gewer wo ablagst (hinlegen und auf Boden, Mauer, Fenster erc.) Also nix mit Quick- und Noscope.


----------



## Bl4ckburn (24. Juni 2011)

Also der Medic ist jetzt der Soldat und der Soldat nennt sich jetzt Support,... Ahja,... o_O Konnte man das nicht einfach so lassen wie es immer schon war?

Edit: Seh ich das richtig, der Support hat ne handelsübliche Schere besich?! xD (Unter dem Munitionsgurt, Brustbereich sieht man die Griffe)


----------



## Zybba (24. Juni 2011)

Bl4ckburn schrieb:


> Edit: Seh ich das richtig, der Support hat ne handelsübliche Schere besich?! xD (Unter dem Munitionsgurt, Brustbereich sieht man die Griffe)


 
Womit soll er sich sonst seine Munitionsgurte einteilen? 


Hm.. Sieht wirklich so aus... Seitenschneider kennt man in der Form ja eigentlich nicht.


----------



## NilsonNeo4 (24. Juni 2011)

Bl4ckburn schrieb:


> [...]
> Edit: Seh ich das richtig, der Support hat ne handelsübliche Schere besich?! xD (Unter dem Munitionsgurt, Brustbereich sieht man die Griffe)


 für mich sieht das aus wie nen Griff son ner Schere für Verbände, was die dann  aber beim Support anstatt beim Assault macht, der bräuchte ja sowas als Medic Ersatz, das ist ne andere Frage


----------



## Bulle1337 (24. Juni 2011)

Bl4ckburn schrieb:


> Also der Medic ist jetzt der Soldat und der Soldat nennt sich jetzt Support,... Ahja,... o_O Konnte man das nicht einfach so lassen wie es immer schon war?


 
Schon immer im Sinne von, das der Medic Assault ist und der Mun Mann Support ist? Weil andersrum ist es falsch, das gibts erst seit BC2 den Mist....

Hand zum Gruß
Bulle1337


----------



## philipp141294 (24. Juni 2011)

Richtig wäre es ne Klasse mehr reinzupacken -.-


----------



## Bulle1337 (24. Juni 2011)

philipp141294 schrieb:


> Richtig wäre es ne Klasse mehr reinzupacken -.-


 
Da wären wir wieder bei meiner Kampftaucher-Klasse. 

Welche würdest Du denn reinnehmen, wenn es Dich stört, dass eine Klasse fehlt?

Hand zum Gruß
Bulle1337


----------



## Twyki (24. Juni 2011)

hm stimmt für mich sieht das auch so aus als würde der Support ne Verbandsschere dabei hat. Und trosdem is der support der Soldat und der Assault (der ohne Schere) der Sani.. ich bin Verwirrt xD


----------



## Heeze (24. Juni 2011)

philipp141294 schrieb:


> Richtig wäre es ne Klasse mehr reinzupacken -.-


 Was richtig ist und nicht, entscheiden die Entwickler.


----------



## Homeboy25 (24. Juni 2011)

ähm, sollen die Waffen jetzt fest sein ???

Warum stehen bestimmte Waffen?

Kann man nicht aus einer vielzahl wie bei BFBC2 wählen ?

Das wäre ja ein Witz, wenn die feste Waffen hätten und diese nur aufgewertet werden können.

ich bin sehr verwundert und weiß gerade nicht wie ich das nun verstehen soll ?


----------



## combine (24. Juni 2011)

wenn das supressing fire mal nicht ausgenutzt wird als exploit
anscheinend bauen sie es so ein das bei supressing fire die unter beschuss stehenden einheiten langsamer werden oder ungenauer schießen..
wenn nun alle im team zb. den support nehmen würden könnte man ordentlich exploiten indem man alles und jeden unter supressing fire setzt
außerdem wird so eine spielweise auch noch durch das ammokit unterstützt die der support dabei hat


----------



## Kakrafoon (24. Juni 2011)

Homeboy25 schrieb:


> ähm, sollen die Waffen jetzt fest sein ???
> 
> Warum stehen bestimmte Waffen?
> 
> ...



Natürlich nicht, das wäre ja total fies. Wenn man auf dem Bild genau nachliest, steht bei allen vier Klassen"typical loadout" dabei, grob übersetzt: "typische Ausrüstung".
Das heisst noch lange nicht, dass es sich dabei um eine unveränderbare Pflichtausrüstung handelt, sondern eher um die Default-Ausstattung.

Sehr prima finde ich übrigens, dass die Klassen jetzt wieder 1:1 denen aus Battlefield 2142 entsprechen. Wenn ich jetzt noch ein paar der Spielzeuge aus dem 22. Jahrhundert haben könnte.. ich dachte an die zielsuchenden Fußballminen, liebevoll von uns "Funballs" genannt, oder an die an-die-Wand-pappbaren Fahrzeug- und Infanteriedetektoren.

Ich bin gespannt, wie das "Suppressing Fire"-Feature eingesetzt wird. Ich finde es echt interessant, dass es eine Funktion im Spiel sein wird, die die Beschossenen behindert und verlangsamt. Normalerweise ist es den Spielern von Multiplayer-Shootern nämlich egal, wieviele Kugeln in ihre Richtung fliegen, weil sie sowieso 5 Sekunden später wieder spawnen können. So kann man vielleicht etwas realistischere Taktiken mit Feuern & Flankieren einsetzen, anstatt nur das übliche dämliche Herumgesprinte kombiniert mit Bunnyhopping zu sehen.


----------



## SlimShady51 (24. Juni 2011)

Homeboy25 schrieb:


> ähm, sollen die Waffen jetzt fest sein ???
> 
> Warum stehen bestimmte Waffen?
> 
> ...


 

Nein, das sind nur die anfangs waffen mit denen jeder startet aber man kann natürlich sich neue waffen freispielen


----------



## Bulle1337 (24. Juni 2011)

Kakrafoon schrieb:


> ich dachte an die zielsuchenden Fußballminen, liebevoll von uns "Funballs" genannt [...]


 Ja genau....hach, wie sie alle geflucht haben, als solche "Funballs" auf den Titans lagen und der Heli nicht da wegkam, hahahah . Die guten alten Zeiten, jaja....*schmunzel*



Kakrafoon schrieb:


> Ich  bin gespannt, wie das "Suppressing Fire"-Feature eingesetzt wird. Ich  finde es echt interessant, dass es eine Funktion im Spiel sein wird, die  die Beschossenen behindert und verlangsamt. Normalerweise ist es den  Spielern von Multiplayer-Shootern nämlich egal, wieviele Kugeln in ihre  Richtung fliegen, weil sie sowieso 5 Sekunden später wieder spawnen  können. So kann man vielleicht etwas realistischere Taktiken mit Feuern  & Flankieren einsetzen, anstatt nur das übliche dämliche  Herumgesprinte kombiniert mit Bunnyhopping zu sehen.


 
Das war dazumal bei der Mod "Project Reality" für BF2. (Übriegens ne absolute klasse Mod!!!) Super Umsetzung war das von den Jungs. Wenn da einer mit seinem MG reingehalten hat, konnteste Dir aber sowas von sicher sein, das die ihre Köppe unten hielfen und sich ins Höschen gemacht haben; vielleicht auch der Spieler selbst, keine Ahnung.  Jedenfalls konnte man dadurch wunderbar den Feind flankiern. Das Bild wurde schummerig und unscharf; ob sowas dann auch in BF3 sein wird, wag ich jedoch zu bezweifeln.

Hand zum Gruß
Bulle1337


----------



## Martin-124 (24. Juni 2011)

"Der Support ist neben einem M249 Maschinengewehr außerdem mit einem Medi-Kit ausgerüstet"
Hm... Wenn ich mir das Bild bzw die Texte daneben so angucke, siehts für mich eher so aus, dass der Assault ein Medi-Kit und der Support ein Ammo-Kit mit sich führt.


----------



## Kakrafoon (24. Juni 2011)

Bulle1337 schrieb:


> Das war dazumal bei der Mod "Project Reality" für BF2. (Übriegens ne absolute klasse Mod!!!) Super Umsetzung war das von den Jungs. Wenn da einer mit seinem MG reingehalten hat, konnteste Dir aber sowas von sicher sein, das die ihre Köppe unten hielfen und sich ins Höschen gemacht haben; vielleicht auch der Spieler selbst, keine Ahnung.  Jedenfalls konnte man dadurch wunderbar den Feind flankiern. Das Bild wurde schummerig und unscharf; ob sowas dann auch in BF3 sein wird, wag ich jedoch zu bezweifeln.


 
Genau so hätte ich das gerne mit dem MG-Beschuss! Ich weiß nur noch nicht, wie man das am besten lösen kann:

Leicht) Man gibt heranfliegendem MG-Sperrfeuer eine beeindruckende audiovisuelle Wucht (Leuchtspur, herumfliegende Dreckpartikel, pfeifende Kugeln, etc.), damit auch der letzte Blindgänger merkt, dass man hier gerade mal den Kopf unten halten sollte.

Mittel) Zusätzlich dazu wird bei den unter Sperrfeuer stehenden oder liegenden Opfern mit Screen-Handicaps der Zustand simuliert, dass man sich gerade "unter schlimmem Beschuss" befindet - wie Du schon sagtest, verschwimmender Bildschirm, vielleicht eine Verengung des Sichtfeldes, oder so.

Schwer) Ein Eingriff in die tatsächliche Bewegungs- und Aktionsweise der beschossenen Spielfigur - verringerte Treffgenauigkeit, Verlangsamung, vielleicht sogar gezwungenes Auf-den-Boden-fallen-lassen.

Welche Möglichkeit fändest Du angebracht?


----------



## Bulle1337 (24. Juni 2011)

Kakrafoon schrieb:


> Genau so hätte ich das gerne mit dem MG-Beschuss! Ich weiß nur noch nicht, wie man das am besten lösen kann:
> 
> Leicht) Man gibt heranfliegendem MG-Sperrfeuer eine beeindruckende audiovisuelle Wucht (Leuchtspur, herumfliegende Dreckpartikel, pfeifende Kugeln, etc.), damit auch der letzte Blindgänger merkt, dass man hier gerade mal den Kopf unten halten sollte.
> 
> ...


 
Also "Leicht" sollte auf jedenfall rein.Wenn ich mir das so vorstelle mit Leuchtspur/Tracer das wäre super genial und dann noch auf einer Nacht/Dämmerungsmap, perfekt! Erinnert mich an das Video mit FPS Russia (siehe Spoiler). Pfeifende Kugeln gibts ja schon wenn Dich ein Sniper verfehlt, dann kommt ja ein gewissen....ja, pfeifen halt; und herumfliegende Dreckpartikel sollte mit Destruction 3.0 kein Problem darstellen, von dem her alles im Rahmen des Möglichen! "Mittel" klingt auch sehr gut und sollte ebenfalls drin sein, ungefähr so wie bei "Project Reality"; keine Ahnung ob Du das schonmal gezockt hast. "Schwer"....nunja, "Schwer" ergibt, wenn man Leicht + Mittel zusammennimmt. Wenn der Spieler ein Bildschirm-Handicap hat und unter Druck/Stress steht, dann ist der Spieler automatisch unpräziser beim Wirken, da kann er die beste Gamermaus haben die es gibt; wird nicht klappen. 
Das der Spieler sich auf den Boden legt und sich hinter einer Deckung Schutz sucht, ist klar; Tanzend auf den Feind wird er sicherlich nicht gehen, obwohl es aus der Sicht des MG-Schützen bestimmt amüsant aussähe. 

Jedoch sollte das nicht nur ausschließlich beim MG sein, sondern auch bei jeder anderen Waffe. Bleibt nur zu hoffen, das die Handycap-Effekte auch wirklich überzeugend sind. Ich will dieses Gefühl haben: "Fu** die ballern auf uns ein. Ich beweg mich keinen Millimeter hier weg!" Ich will, das man echt bisschen Schiss hat wenn man sein Kopf zeigen will. Naja, Hoffnung stirbt ja bekanntlich zuletzt und wenn Dice/EA das nicht hinbekommt, dann die Jungs von "Project Reality". 

Das Vid was ich meinte, einfach auf 01:45 vorspringen...(So müsste sich der Sound bei BF3 anhören; Huar!  )


Spoiler



_*Bei genau 01:45 ->*_ YouTube - ‪Kanal von FPSRussia‬‏



Hand zum Gruß
Bulle1337


----------



## Kakrafoon (24. Juni 2011)

Schön, dann sind ja zumindest wir einer Meinung - was DICE schlussendlich fabriziert, steht ja auf einem ganz anderen Blatt.
Ich bin auch für Variante "Leicht" und "Mittel". "Schwer" ist dann doch vielleicht ein wenig krass, und kann dazu leicht als Exploit genutzt werden. Obwohl, im richtigen Krieg geht es ja auch nicht darum, das Erlebnis für beide Parteien ausbalanciert und fair zu gestalten...

Guter Punkt übrigens, dass alle anderen Waffen auch in begrenztem Rahmen "suppression" schießen können sollen - das MG würde sich dazu halt einfach am besten eignen, weil man damit die größte Menge an Blei auf einmal in Richtung Gegner spucken kann.

Wegen dem Russen mit der ACR: Echt, ein ganzes Magazin rote Leuchtspur geschossen? Ich glaube, das tut der Waffe nicht so gut, aber für Battlefield 3 könnten Dice sich echt überlegen, ob jeder Schuss ein Tracer sein sollte. Dann sieht man wenigstens wirklich, wo auf dem Schlachtfeld gerade etwas los ist.

Insgesamt würde ich mir vor allem wünschen, dass Infanteriegefechte in Battlefield 3 weniger einen "Run&Gun"-Charakter haben wie in jedem dämlichen Call of Duty, und dafür wirklich die Spieler belohnt werden, die Deckung gut ausnutzen. Im Moment ist es ja leider so, dass man durch Verharren in Deckung geradezu dazu einlädt, sich eine Scharfschützenkugel einzufangen, während die Kollegen, die wie Kaninchenflummis durch die Gegend eiern davor relativ geschützt sind.. gerade diese Akrobaten wären in realen Feuergefechten doch zuerst ein Sieb.


----------



## Bulle1337 (24. Juni 2011)

Kakrafoon schrieb:


> Schön, dann sind ja zumindest wir einer Meinung [...]


 
Denke da stehst Du/wir nicht alleine. 

Logisch ist das MG dafür prädestiniert um Gegner schön in Deckung zu bringen. Da kann weningsten keiner mehr behaupten, das man blöd rumcampt und wenn das dann doch einer behauptet, dann kann er ja gerne selber nach vorne stolzieren. 

Naja, ein ganzes Magazin mit Leuchtspur wäre bisschen sehr krank, besonders wenn dann wirklich JEDER Leuchtspur im Magazin hat und das dann bei einer Nachtmap. Da kannste Dir ja sicherlich vorstellen, was da los sein wird. Da brauchste nicht mal nen Gegner zu sehen und es wird gleich ne volle Ladung in den Busch gejagt, hauptsache es sieht hübsch aus; und das stell Dir jetzt mal mit weiteren 63 anderen Spielern vor. Wuahahha, das muss total irre aussehen.  (Siehe Spoiler)

Was aber ne Idee wäre ist, das der Squadleader immer Leuchtspurmunition verschießt. So nach dem Motto: 
Wo sind die denn die Gegner, ich seh nix?!" Daraufhin dann der Leader "Peng peng peng....da!" 
Vielleicht wäre es auch gut, wenn nach jedem 2. Schuss, respektive *nix, nix, blink - nix, nix, blink* ein Tracer kommt. Der MG Mann kann ja dann frei entscheiden, ob er nun ausschließlich mit Leuchtspur wirkt oder nur nach jedem 2. - So als Feature was der MG Mann freischalten kann.

Jaja, die Zappelphillips auf dem Schlachtfeld, das ist auch son Volk für sich. 
Habe aber ehrlichgesagt gerade daran Spaß als Sniper, solche, wie Du es so schön sagst "Kaninchenflummis" auszuknippsen. 

OT:
EDIT: Das konnte ich mir einfach net verkneifen. 


Spoiler



YouTube - ‪Airsoft Night Ambush and Attack with Tracers by Utahs Premier Airsoft Community Black ops Elite.‬‏



Wie Du siehst, würde das leichte Probleme mit sich führen und ob das jede Graka so verkraftet, wenn da um die 2000 Kugeln einen umhüllen, ist auch fraglich.

Hand zum Gruß
Bulle1337


----------



## Kakrafoon (24. Juni 2011)

Jawoll, das Video ist super! So stelle ich mir als alter Zivi den richtigen Krieg vor! Aus jedem Busch kommt Leuchtspur, und kein Mensch weiß mehr, wer da wo auf wen schießt.

Die Idee, den Squadleader Leuchtspur als Zielmarkierer verschießen zu lassen, ist gar nicht schlecht - noch besser gefällt mir allerdings die Option für den Supporter, zwischen Tracer oder Standardmunition zu wählen. Mit Leuchtspur würde das Sperrfeuer noch imposanter aussehen und besser wirken, allerdings wüsste dann auch jeder blinde Gegner mit Krückstock sofort, wo die Schüsse herkommen.

Vielleicht könnte man auch zur besseren Unterscheidung eine Seite mit roter und die andere mit grüner Tracermunition ausrüsten...?


----------



## Bulle1337 (24. Juni 2011)

Kakrafoon schrieb:


> Jawoll, das Video ist super! So stelle ich mir [...]


 Ja, das Video sagt alles aus. ^^

Mit den Squadleader und deren Leuchtspur ist mir hauptsächlich aus dem Praktischen eingefallen, weil Gruppenführer schießen immer mit Leuchtspur, daher so der Gedanke, als nicht alter Zivi. 

Naja gut, alles hat halt auch seine Kehrseite mit Leuchtspurmunition. Entweder oder heißt hier das Motto. Leuchtspurmunition und deren Farbe des Teams, hmmm....grün, blau, orange, rot, am besten noch lila und pink für unsere warmen Kameraden unter uns. 
Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, dann ist das schon automtisch gewesen bei BC2. Da hatte das eine Team rot und das andere grün, bin mir aber jetzt da nicht zu 100%ig sicher. Ich sags mal so. Ob rot, grün oder blau, wenn da jemand Dich auf der Speisekarte hat und Dich da total ins Feuer nimmt, dann geht Dir die Farbe der Leuchtspurmunition aber sowas am Ar*** vorbei mein Lieber.  
Oder sagst Du Dir dann so mitten im Kreuzfeuer: "Och menno, rot wäre mir  lieber gewesen, passt viel besser zu meiner jetzigen Stimmung"; ich  denke nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hand zum Gruß
Bulle1337


----------



## Kakrafoon (24. Juni 2011)

Bulle1337 schrieb:


> Ich sags mal so. Ob rot, grün oder blau, wenn da jemand Dich auf der Speisekarte hat und Dich da total ins Feuer nimmt, dann geht Dir die Farbe der Leuchtspurmunition aber sowas am Ar*** vorbei mein Lieber.
> Oder sagst Du Dir dann so mitten im Kreuzfeuer: "Och menno, rot wäre mir  lieber gewesen, passt viel besser zu meiner jetzigen Stimmung"; ich  denke nicht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
Nee, das meinte ich natürlich nicht. Wenn man selbst unter Beschuss steht, dann sollte einem die Farbe der Leuchtspuren aufgrund der schon besprochenen Sperrfeuer-Effekte ziemlich egal sein, weil man damit beschäftigt ist, seine überzähligen Körperteile in Deckung zu halten. Interessant wäre es in dem Moment, in dem ich in einiger Entfernung ein Feuergefecht beobachten kann und anhand der Leuchtspuren sofort sehe, wer die Oberhand hat und und wer von wo aus auf wen schießt. Von mir aus können sie die aber auch alle standardmäßig gelb lassen für beide Seiten, dann gibts auch nicht so ein quietschbuntes Feuerwerk.


----------



## Iboshido (24. Juni 2011)

ich dachte man keine seine soldaten individuell gestallten


----------



## Bulle1337 (24. Juni 2011)

Kakrafoon schrieb:


> Nee, das meinte ich natürlich nicht. Wenn man selbst unter Beschuss steht, dann sollte einem die Farbe der Leuchtspuren aufgrund der schon besprochenen Sperrfeuer-Effekte ziemlich egal sein, weil man damit beschäftigt ist, seine überzähligen Körperteile in Deckung zu halten. Interessant wäre es in dem Moment, in dem ich in einiger Entfernung ein Feuergefecht beobachten kann und anhand der Leuchtspuren sofort sehe, wer die Oberhand hat und und wer von wo aus auf wen schießt. Von mir aus können sie die aber auch alle standardmäßig gelb lassen für beide Seiten, dann gibts auch nicht so ein quietschbuntes Feuerwerk.


 
Gelb? Nah, das sind nur Shooter Effekte der Entwickler. Da wären wir wieder beim Thema: "...hauptsache es sieht hübsch aus...". 

Am Ende wird sich ja zeigen, was Dice/EA da fabriziert hat und ich hoffe Gutes!
Daher belass ich das mal beim jetzigen Stand, denn letztendlich wäre die Idee sowieso zu spät um sie noch ins Spiel bis zum Realese rechtzeitig zu implementiern; denn wie sagt man so schön, über ungelegte Eier lohnt es sich nicht zu streiten. Obwohl hier streiten auf Ideensammeln bezieht. Hoffen wir einfach mal, das sowas ansatzweise erscheinen wird.  

Hand zum Gruß
Bulle1337


----------



## NilsonNeo4 (24. Juni 2011)

Iboshido schrieb:


> ich dachte man keine seine soldaten individuell gestallten


Innerhalb eines Gewissen Rahmens ist das ja möglich, nur nicht so frei wie z.B. in CoD. einem Supporter stehen diverse MGs, dem Sniper diverse Scharfschützengewehre und auch des Equipment lässt sich varieren; nur kann der Assault keine Panzerfaust mitnemen etc.


----------



## Bulle1337 (24. Juni 2011)

NilsonNeo4 schrieb:


> [...]nur kann der Assault keine Panzerfaust mitnemen etc.


 
Aber er kann sie aufnehmen soweit ich mich recht erinnere, oder? (BC2) Korrigiert mich, falsch ich wieder Blödsinn rede. 

Hand zum Gruß
Bulle1337


----------



## Iboshido (24. Juni 2011)

NilsonNeo4 schrieb:


> Innerhalb eines Gewissen Rahmens ist das ja möglich, nur nicht so frei wie z.B. in CoD. einem Supporter stehen diverse MGs, dem Sniper diverse Scharfschützengewehre und auch des Equipment lässt sich varieren; nur kann der Assault keine Panzerfaust mitnemen etc.


 
eigtl hab ich eher das aussehen gemeint.. also die fresse und klamotten


----------



## NilsonNeo4 (24. Juni 2011)

Bulle1337 schrieb:


> Aber er kann sie aufnehmen soweit ich mich recht erinnere, oder? (BC2) Korrigiert mich, falsch ich wieder Blödsinn rede.
> 
> Hand zum Gruß
> Bulle1337


Im Grunde ja, aber er hat sie dann nicht nur die Waffe sondern die ganze Klasse gewechselt. Inklusive Sekunderwaffe, Ausrüstung und Perks.



Iboshido schrieb:


> eigtl hab ich eher das aussehen gemeint.. also die fresse und klamotten


Dazu weiß ich nix XD


----------



## droelex019 (24. Juni 2011)

Ihr habt da einen Fehler drin: Der Sturmsoldat bekommt Medipack und Co. und der Supporter bekommt die Munition.


----------



## Bulle1337 (24. Juni 2011)

NilsonNeo4 schrieb:


> Im Grunde ja, aber er hat sie dann nicht nur die Waffe sondern die ganze Klasse gewechselt. Inklusive Sekunderwaffe, Ausrüstung und Perks.


 
Oh Gott, natürlich. Wie peinlich, ich als alter BF Veteran, hachherje. Ich danke NilsonNeo4. 
Ist mir ein wenig CoD in die eine Gehirnhälfte geschwappt. 

----
Ah, wieder ein Blitzmerker unter uns.  

Hand zum Gruß
Bulle1337


----------



## Blaze122 (24. Juni 2011)

Mir als BF2 Veteran sind ja mehrere Klassen und eine Direkte Rollenverteilung lieber (also Sani mit seinem Equip, der Anti Tank, der Supporter, etc), da man da auf den anderen zwingend angewiesen ist (TEAMPLAY!). Bei BC2 fand ich es am Anfang seltsam, nach einer Weile wars dann aber ok, da ich aus BF2 gelernt habe, das viele einfach drauflos spielen, ohne an die anderen zu denken... Ich denke mit all den Infos und Videos brauche ich mir bei BF3 (hoffentlich) keine Sorgen zu machen. Ich freue mich riesig auf dieses Spiel und hoffe auf DICE, dass sie nach dem für mich nicht wirklich mitreißenden BC2 wieder ein Tollen BF rausbringen, ohne die schwammige "Konsolenlastige" Steuerung (Vorallem beim Heli!!!). 

Solange das Teamspiel wieder auflebt und nicht wie bei BC2 in sinnloses-im-Kugelhagel-rumgerenne ausartet, wo der Truppführer nichts weiter war als Spawnpunkt und Grüner Punkt auf der Karte 

Gekauft ist es eh und je schon, ich glaub an DICE...

Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt 

mfg Blaze


----------



## Blasterishere (24. Juni 2011)

So ein "Melden" Knopf wäre ganz schön um denen zu sagen das da nen Fehler in der News ist. Weil ist ja schon was her der Artikel und immer noch nicht behoben worden. tztztz.
Freue mich dadrauf das der Assault das Med kit bekommt, da ich gerne Medic war aber lieber mit den Sturmsoldat waffen gespielt habe. Jetzt sind meine beiden Lieblingsklassen in einer, das freut mich sehr!


----------



## Skyler93 (24. Juni 2011)

DICE FOR PRESIDENT!

Ganz ehrlich wer kennt eine BESSERE SpieleFirma als DICE?
PCGAMES macht mal ne Umfrage über BESTE SpieleFIRMA!
BF3 Wird so hammer, noch nie hab ich ein so gehypedtes spiel gesehen und mich darauf gefreut einzigst und allein von der Zerstörungsengine erwarte ich enttäuschung


----------



## Skyler93 (24. Juni 2011)

glaube nämlich nicht das man Karkand so auseinandernehmen kann das es platt wirkt


----------



## Estacadius (24. Juni 2011)

Ein Direktlink zum Bild wäre praktisch gewesen oder aber eine Vergrößerungsfunktion via Anklicken des Bildes.


----------



## Estacadius (24. Juni 2011)

Ach und ein Schreibfehler, der Support ist mit einem Amo- und nicht mit einem Medikit ausgerüstet.

Aussault > Medikit


----------



## sickboxx (24. Juni 2011)

wow... da haben sie die klassen ja echt mal durcheinander gemixt Waffen/Ausrüstung ... da bin ich ja mal angenehm gespannt wie es wird!


----------



## Lewt (25. Juni 2011)

Hmmmm, ich persönlich würde eine fünfte extra Klasse als Medic besser finden als den Assault mit Medikit und Defi rumrennen zulassen... nunja.


----------



## mariusImac (25. Juni 2011)

NA!!!
Scheiße ich fand es 1000000 mal besser als der Assault Typ die munni immer hatte ( MEINE LIEBLINGSEINHEIT ) und das der jetzt medic scheiß hat ist net so gut 
weil am ende dieser support typ mähr munni hat als ein Stürmer ( je nach waffe von 50-200 munni in Magazin )
so zu mindest in BFBC2 
und es ist unlogisch irgendwie das der "STÜRMER" der ja wie auch der name sagt angreift 
jemanden wieder beleben sollte O.O


----------



## philipp141294 (25. Juni 2011)

Bulle1337 schrieb:


> Da wären wir wieder bei meiner Kampftaucher-Klasse.
> 
> Welche würdest Du denn reinnehmen, wenn es Dich stört, dass eine Klasse fehlt?
> 
> ...


 Der Medic sollte ne Extra klasse bekommen wie in BF2. Mit ähnlichen Waffen halt wie der Assault aber ohne Granatenwerfer 
Denen würde schon was einfallen aber nein stattdessen sind bei denen alle Soldaten Medics


----------



## DerElfenritter (25. Juni 2011)

Meiner Meinung nach hätten sie mehr Klassen machen sollen, so find ich das leicht qutasch, das ganze kam doch eh nur so zu Stande wegen dem dummen ( meine meinung ) squadsystem, hauptsache man kann alle klassen in einem squad decken. -.- weil auch das ganze spiel von einem squad abhängig is...

Allein der Supporter mit seinen Stand MGS, ich sehs doch jetz schon das es wie bei Day of Defeat kommt, endweder wird beschränkt auf 1 Supporter pro Team oder gänzlich gespärt weil eh nur jeder mit der Klasse campt und schön mit dauerfeuer alles nieder bretzelt. und dann haben die noch das muni packet, ahja...


das ist jetzt nur meine vorabmeinung, es könnte sein das das ganze eh anders abgeht aber das kann ich erst sehen wenns released ist....

aber so find ich es zzt. etwas komisch


----------



## Blaze122 (25. Juni 2011)

Ich denke nicht das mit dem Supporter gecampt wird. War bei BF2 schon nicht so, da die meisten mit dem MG nicht umgehen konnten (Streuung, Trefferverzug etc...) Insofern werden ein paar wenige wirklich "dauernd" und effektiv damit spielen, während die breite Masse die Soldaten nehmen, da man sich da schnell mal heilen kann 

Ich liebe die LMG´s der Supporter, und liebäugel jetzt schon damit   Bei BF2 hab ich am Meisten mit dem Support gespielt, nicht der Kills wegen, sonder als Unterstützter des Squads (Munni, Feuerkraft).

Lasst uns die Beta abwarten und dann beurteilen wie gut die Klassen aufgeteilt sind, ich bin bisher auch der Meinung das eine eigene Sani Klasse (wie bei BF2) reingehört, aber ich denke Wir werden alle positiv überrascht! 

CU on the "Battlefield"

mfg


----------



## Marktschreier (25. Juni 2011)

Ich freue mich schon riesig auf den Engineer! Hab bei BFBC2 am liebsten die Panzer ausgeschaltet. War oft so ein Kampf zwischen David und Goliath, da man ja den Panzer mehrmals treffen musste und der nach dem ersten Schuss schon immer auf einen Jagd gemacht hat! Und die Klasse bekommt endlich mein geliebtes M4!!!   Die schallgedämpften Waffen passten gar nicht auf dem Schlachtfeld mit so einem bombastischen Sound drumherum.

Allerdings finde ich auch, dass es eine eigene Medic-Kasse geben sollte. Dem Assault sollten sie lieber die Möglichkeit geben C4 zu tragen und dafür noch den F... 40mm Granatwerfer weglassen (wenn es den überhaupt noch geben sollte, hab nämlich noch keinen gesehen). Der versaut immer das ganze Spiel. Und mit dem C4 kann man nämlich auch schön Löcher in Häuser sprengen oder die Panzer ausschalten. Der Sniper kann damit nichts anfangen. Der soll ja eigentlich etwas außerhalb des Geschehens liegen und sein Squad schützen und beobachten.

Aber warten wir mal die Beta ab und sehen dann weiter.

mfg


----------



## NilsonNeo4 (25. Juni 2011)

> Der Support ist neben einem M249 Maschinengewehr außerdem mit einem *Medi-Kit* ausgerüstet



Kommt schon... Ihr macht euch die Mühe eine Umfrage zu starten, seid aber nicht in der Lage "Medi-Kit" in "Munitions-Kiste" zu ändern. Denn der Support hat kein Medi-Kit.


----------



## Blasterishere (25. Juni 2011)

NilsonNeo4 schrieb:


> Kommt schon... Ihr macht euch die Mühe eine Umfrage zu starten, seid aber nicht in der Lage "Medi-Kit" in "Munitions-Kiste" zu ändern. Denn der Support hat kein Medi-Kit.


 
Jo schon erschreckend das sich keiner die Kommentare wirklich anschaut noch nicht einmal wenn die News Geupdated wird oder eine Umfrage drangehängt wird. Eine Schande ist das.


----------



## Bulle1337 (25. Juni 2011)

Blasterishere schrieb:


> Jo schon erschreckend das sich keiner die Kommentare wirklich anschaut noch nicht einmal wenn die News Geupdated wird oder eine Umfrage drangehängt wird. Eine Schande ist das.


 Ganz ehrlich? Das war doch sowas von klar. Als ich laß "Update", kam mir eigentlich nur eines in den Sinn. "Mal gucken ob die Redaktion den Fehler bereits korrigiert hat?!" Zumal ein kleiner Hintergedanke mir sofort sagte, das es defintiv nicht so sein wird und siehe da, man hatte recht. 

Also echt PCGames, das war mal echt n Schuss in den Ofen. 

PS.: Wie sie aber auch komplett die Kommentare der User ignorieren und sich nicht mal den Text zur Probe durchlesen, also neee. Tztztztz, ein Frevel PCGames! 

EDIT: Ich wäre auch für ein "Melden" Button, der hier schon zur Idee gebracht wurde. 

Hand zum Gruß
Bulle1337


----------



## maclilithhp (25. Juni 2011)

das zeigt nur wie nötig sie die online praktikanten haben die sie dauernd suchen...


----------



## SupaGrowby (25. Juni 2011)

Ich bin voll dafür das der Sturmsalat wieder Ammopacks legen darf wie in BC2. Dann muss ich nicht als verkackte kackb00n rumrennen der präziser mit seinem LMG ballert als n Sniper mit seiner high precision Kniffte.


----------



## Kakrafoon (25. Juni 2011)

SupaGrowby schrieb:


> Ich bin voll dafür das der Sturmsalat wieder Ammopacks legen darf wie in BC2. Dann muss ich nicht als verkackte kackb00n rumrennen der präziser mit seinem LMG ballert als n Sniper mit seiner high precision Kniffte.



Wie meinen, der Herr? Ich kann der Argumentation ihres Posts nicht ganz folgen. Wenn Sie gerne den Sturmsoldaten spielen wollen anstatt den MG-Schützen, dann tun Sie das doch - irgendwer wird Ihnen schon Munition zustecken auf dem Schlachtfeld, wenn Sie bei Ihrem Team bleiben und nicht im Alleingang Rambo spielen wollen. Andererseits werden Sie wahrscheinlich so oft ins Gras beißen, dass Munitionsmangel sowieso kein Problem darstellt. Oder wollen Sie sich über zu große Zielgenauigkeit der MGs beschweren? Ich kann es leider aufgrund Ihrer mangelhaften Ausdrucksweise nicht erkennen.

Traditionell ist es jetzt wieder so wie in Battlefield 2142: Sturmsoldat und Sanitäter sind in einer Klasse zusammengefasst, genau wie der Panzerknacker und der Reparaturspezialist.

Ich finde das gut und durchdacht. Dieser Ausrutscher aus Bad Company 2, bei dem Sanitäter und MG-Schütze in einer Klasse zusammegelegt wurden, ist damit wieder ausgebügelt.

Außerdem geht es mir furchtbar auf den Geist, wenn so getan wird, als wäre Bad Company 2 das Maß aller Dinge in Bezug auf Klasseneinteilung undsoweiter.. So, wie ich das sehe, war Bad Company 2 nur ein Konsolen-Spinoff. Es sah zwar super aus und führte die Zerstörungsengine ein, war aber im Grundes seines Herzens eine etwas heruntergedummte Konsolenversion eines "richtigen" Battlefield - und genau das bekommen wir jetzt endlich wieder. Hoffentlich sind alle guten Features wieder enthalten - zum Beispiel die sehr nützliche Comm-Rose, damit man auch mit fremden Spielern anders kommunizieren kann, ohne auf einen einzigen kontextsensitiven Knopf beschränkt zu sein.


----------



## Skyler93 (25. Juni 2011)

Ich hoffe nur das DICE auf mich hört und die Präzision von ALLEN! WAFFEN! senkt, in BFBC2 kann man mit der Pistole viel zu gut snipern 
Ich möchte das MG EINFACH NUR DRAUFBALLERT! und nicht SCHUSS STOP SCHUSS STOP SCHUSS STOP und präziser alsn Sturmsoldat mit der technik ist


----------



## springenderBusch (25. Juni 2011)

Tach Post !
Der Großteil mag den Angriffsinfanteristen und die wenigsten den Mechaniker ? Na dann unke ich mal rum und schreibe : "Die meißten wollen doch nur böllern ohne Teamspiel !" Gerade die wichtigste Klasse bei einem Fahrzeug basierten Multiplayer ist die unbeliebteste ? Naja.
Hand zum Gruß


----------



## Bulle1337 (25. Juni 2011)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe nur das DICE auf mich hört und die Präzision von ALLEN! WAFFEN! senkt, in BFBC2 kann man mit der Pistole viel zu gut snipern
> Ich möchte das MG EINFACH NUR DRAUFBALLERT! und nicht SCHUSS STOP SCHUSS STOP SCHUSS STOP und präziser alsn Sturmsoldat mit der technik ist


 
Ehm....zwei Sätze und ein großer Widerspruch. Anderseits willst Du, das "ALLE! WAFFEN!" deren Präzision gesenkt wird und auf einmal willste Du aber widerum mehr Präszision beim MG haben....was denn nun? 

Außerdem ist das nunmal so mit dem MG. Wenn ich voll abziehe, dann ziehst Du halt mit dem MG weg. Einzige Möglichkeit wäre, wenn Du das MG irgendwo stationär aufstellen kannst, dann kannste mit hoher Präzi voll durchziehn. 

Hand zum Gruß
Bulle1337


----------



## PuRe69 (25. Juni 2011)

warum gibts als antwort nicht alle gleich gut??


----------



## RedCoolvE (25. Juni 2011)

"Der Support ist neben einem M249 Maschinengewehr außerdem mit einem Medi-Kit ausgerüstet."
Auf dem Bild steht aber was anderes: Der Assault hat Medikit und der Support Ammokit.


----------



## abe15 (25. Juni 2011)

Weiß noch nicht so was ich von den Klassen halten soll, ich hab den Sturmsoldaten in BC2 immer sehr gern gespielt (und spiele ihn zurzeit auch am meisten), sehr nützlich dass man quasi unbegrenzt Munituon hat. Um mit Sturmgewehren spielen zu dürfen muss ich in BF3 jetzt wohl Sani werden, damit wird man abhängiger. 

Der Gedanke gefällt mir noch nicht so, andererseits ist dieses Beispiel eine klare Begründung für die Tatsache, dass Dice das Teamplay in BF3 mehr fördern möchte. Ich persönlich werde also enger mit meinem Squad arbeiten müssen und eigentlich ist das ein guter Punkt.


----------



## Iboshido (25. Juni 2011)

d


----------



## Iboshido (25. Juni 2011)

ich dachte man könne seine soldaten individuell gestallten.. also vom aussehen her


----------



## fliger5 (25. Juni 2011)

Engineer, weil P90


----------



## NoCF_Spawn (25. Juni 2011)

[x] keine davon ,denn ich finde alle recht ansprechend und auch die Auswahl plausibel.


----------



## dzeri (25. Juni 2011)

seit STALKER habe ich SP lieber als MP.


----------



## PsyMagician (26. Juni 2011)

Mir gefallen die Klassen wie in BF2 oder BFp4f wesentlich besser. Ich hoffe das es auch in BF3 freispielbare Features wie alternative Primärwaffen geben wird.


----------



## Hawkins (26. Juni 2011)

Werd wohl anfangs Support spielen. MGs mochte ich schon immer und jetzt hat er ja auch wieder das Ammopack wie in BF2142 
Ich hoffe auch das man diesmal das Aussehen seines Soldaten individualisieren kann. Ist doch langweilig wenn jede Klasse gleich aussieht.


----------



## Neeext (26. Juni 2011)

PsyMagician schrieb:


> Mir gefallen die Klassen wie in BF2 oder BFp4f wesentlich besser. Ich hoffe das es auch in BF3 freispielbare Features wie alternative Primärwaffen geben wird.


 
jop !... irgendwie langweilig


----------



## Dorschbert (26. Juni 2011)

Bekam der Assault nicht das Medi-Kit und den Defibrilator und der Support das Ammo-Kit, oder täusche ich mich da jetzt? Auf dem Bild ist es jedenfalls so wie ich gesagt habe.


----------



## IJOJOI (26. Juni 2011)

Leute einige von euch können nicht lesen oder haben da was falsch verstanden (@PsyMagician und Neext) 
DA steht Typical Weapon was so viel heißt wie typische Waffe bzw Standardwaffe.
Ich weiß aus einigen Youtube videos, dass die Klassen defenetiv individualisierbar sind.
Höchstwarscheinlich sind das die Standard elemente, die man bereits am Anfang zur Verfügung hat...

MFG JO


----------



## TwoSnake (26. Juni 2011)

fliger5 schrieb:


> Engineer, weil P90


N()()()()()()B 

Ne spass so nervig wie in cod4 wird die schon nicht ^^


----------



## NilsonNeo4 (26. Juni 2011)

auf die Gefahr hin mich zu wiederhohlen, aber ändert doch endlich die Beschreibung vom Support.


----------



## Skaty12 (26. Juni 2011)

IJOJOI schrieb:


> Leute einige von euch können nicht lesen oder haben da was falsch verstanden (@PsyMagician und Neext)
> DA steht Typical Weapon was so viel heißt wie typische Waffe bzw Standardwaffe.
> Ich weiß aus einigen Youtube videos, dass die Klassen defenetiv individualisierbar sind.
> Höchstwarscheinlich sind das die Standard elemente, die man bereits am Anfang zur Verfügung hat...
> ...


 Stimmt, das sind dann wohl die Waffen, die man mit Lvl 0 hat, so wie in Bad Company 2 nur das eine Sturmgewehr, die eine MP etc.


----------



## neosix123 (26. Juni 2011)

immer dieses Gepushe der Artikel...echt nervig wenn man alle paar Stunden nach News schaut...


----------



## He11banan (26. Juni 2011)

Ich weiss nicht. Ich finde der Assault müsste am meisten Panzerung haben/am meisten einstecken können und ein gutes Sturmgewehr mit Granatwerfer und vielleicht ne Schrotflinte haben. Damit er wie der Name schon sagt, angreifen kann. Wieso gibt man dem dann auch noch die Medikits?

Ich hab sowohl in BF2 als auch in BC2 meist Medic gespielt weil man halt immer am meisten Punkte gesammelt hat durchs heilen und wiederbeleben. Darum wär ich dafür dass der Medic ne schwache Waffe und wenig Panzerung haben sollte und somit auf die Feuerunterstützung der Anderen angewiesen ist. Jetzt sieht das ja so aus als ob ich nen gepanzerten, selbstheilenden, granatwerferbewehrten Übersoldaten und drei andere Klassen habe.


----------



## s0urce (26. Juni 2011)

He11banan schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht. Ich finde der Assault müsste am meisten Panzerung haben/am meisten einstecken können und ein gutes Sturmgewehr mit Granatwerfer und vielleicht ne Schrotflinte haben. Damit er wie der Name schon sagt, angreifen kann. Wieso gibt man dem dann auch noch die Medikits?
> 
> Ich hab sowohl in BF2 als auch in BC2 meist Medic gespielt weil man halt immer am meisten Punkte gesammelt hat durchs heilen und wiederbeleben. Darum wär ich dafür dass der Medic ne schwache Waffe und wenig Panzerung haben sollte und somit auf die Feuerunterstützung der Anderen angewiesen ist. Jetzt sieht das ja so aus als ob ich nen gepanzerten, selbstheilenden, granatwerferbewehrten Übersoldaten und drei andere Klassen habe.


 

Das ganze Panzerungs-Gedöns wirds net geben...find ich auch gut so. Stell dir vor du must auf nen Camper erst ne halbe Stunde einholzen weil er Assault als Klasse hat. Granatwerfer sind noch nicht bestätigt also must du dir da fürs erste keine Sorgen machen. Iwo haben sie auch gesagt dass der Granatwerfer im Gegenzug zu Medkits etc. ausgetauscht wird. Es ist also auch nicht sicher obs die Dinger am Ende überhaupt gibt.
Schrotflinte kriegste sowieso wieder in jeder Klasse und den "Assault" gibts so nicht mehr. Das ganze heißt jetzt Combat Medic und ist dementsprechend auch anders ausgerüstet. Und als Übersoldat würde ich den Assault noch lange net bezeichnen. Gegen nen verteidigenden Support der sich ne gute Deckung gesucht hat und Den Bipod ausgeklappt hat, dürfte der schnell blöd dastehen.

Und weil es noch Verwirrung zu dem Supression-Feature gibt:
-Wenn ein einzelne Kugeln in der Nähe einschlägt gibt es ein kurzes Verschwimmen des Bildschirms...wie in der einen Fault Line Episode mit dem Sniper
-Bei schwerem Dauerbeschuss verschwimmt der Bildschirm noch stärker und die Präzision fällt rapide...die Bewegung soll kaum eingeschränkt werden. Man bruacht aber trotzdem nicht glauben ein Soldat der so beschossen wird ohne Hilfe noch zu viel fähig sein wird. Dann kommt der Sniper dran


----------



## maclilithhp (26. Juni 2011)

DER SUPPORT HAT KEIN MEDI KIT... KANN DIE REDAKTION DAS NACH DEN 100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 HINWEISEN MAL VERBESSERN ^^

ich glaub das klappt nie


----------



## Homeboy25 (26. Juni 2011)

für ein paar Leute hättet ihr noch hinter den Klassen die Ausstattung schreiben sollen, das sie ja vollkommen anders ist als bei den anderen Titeln.
Deshalb stimmen vielleicht viele ab welche Klasse sie bis jetzt am liebsten gespielt haben, was dann aber das Voting manipuliert bzw verfälscht.


----------



## KeiteH (27. Juni 2011)

[x] keine davon (!!!)

(!!!) Woher zum Kuckuck soll ich wissen, welche mir am besten gefällt , wenn ich sie noch gar nicht spielen kann???

vllt. mal vor solch einem quickpoll nachdenken, bevor man ihn erstellt... *tssstssstsss*
...oder anders formulieren  
z.B.:
Welche Battlefield 3 Multiplayer-Klasse gefällt euch grafisch persönlich am besten?
oder
Welche Battlefield 3 Multiplayer-Klasse gefällt euch von der Ausrüstung her persönlich am besten?

mannmannmann... 

greetz


----------



## Flamewalker (27. Juni 2011)

Sehr gute Entscheidung von DICE meiner Meinung nach den Assault, bzw Medic ein normales Sturmgewehr ausrüsten zu lassen. Es fördert zum Einen durch die relativ knappe Munition das Teamplay und verhindert zum Anderen langes Campen, da Munitionsnachschub erforderlich ist, so wie es passieren kann wenn der Sanitäter mit einem LMG ausgestattet ist.


----------



## spw (27. Juni 2011)

Bulle1337 schrieb:


> Also "Leicht" sollte auf jedenfall rein.Wenn ich mir das so vorstelle mit Leuchtspur/Tracer das wäre super genial und dann noch auf einer Nacht/Dämmerungsmap, perfekt! Erinnert mich an das Video mit FPS Russia (siehe Spoiler). Pfeifende Kugeln gibts ja schon wenn Dich ein Sniper verfehlt, dann kommt ja ein gewissen....ja, pfeifen halt; und herumfliegende Dreckpartikel sollte mit Destruction 3.0 kein Problem darstellen, von dem her alles im Rahmen des Möglichen! "Mittel" klingt auch sehr gut und sollte ebenfalls drin sein, ungefähr so wie bei "Project Reality"; keine Ahnung ob Du das schonmal gezockt hast. "Schwer"....nunja, "Schwer" ergibt, wenn man Leicht + Mittel zusammennimmt. Wenn der Spieler ein Bildschirm-Handicap hat und unter Druck/Stress steht, dann ist der Spieler automatisch unpräziser beim Wirken, da kann er die beste Gamermaus haben die es gibt; wird nicht klappen.
> Das der Spieler sich auf den Boden legt und sich hinter einer Deckung Schutz sucht, ist klar; Tanzend auf den Feind wird er sicherlich nicht gehen, obwohl es aus der Sicht des MG-Schützen bestimmt amüsant aussähe.
> 
> Jedoch sollte das nicht nur ausschließlich beim MG sein, sondern auch bei jeder anderen Waffe. Bleibt nur zu hoffen, das die Handycap-Effekte auch wirklich überzeugend sind. Ich will dieses Gefühl haben: "Fu** die ballern auf uns ein. Ich beweg mich keinen Millimeter hier weg!" Ich will, das man echt bisschen Schiss hat wenn man sein Kopf zeigen will. Naja, Hoffnung stirbt ja bekanntlich zuletzt und wenn Dice/EA das nicht hinbekommt, dann die Jungs von "Project Reality".
> ...



HUAR ?  hör dir lieber das an......YouTube - ‪Facing the German MG-42 Machine Gun!‬‏


----------

